# تغيير صندوق التعليقات وانشاء موضوع جديد



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2020)

ليه متغيرش صندوق التعليقات ويبقي متطور اكتر 
بدل موضوع الاكواد ده
يعني لما اغير لون او اكبر خط يظهر مباشر مش اكواد ؟


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2020)

أرد على سؤالك من خبرتي الشخصية.

الأكواد تظهر عندي عندما استعمل مصفح Microsoft Edge و لا تظهر في  Internet Explorer بل يظهر الخط و اللون بدون اكواد. و طبعاً هذا اسهل للتعديل. 

لم اجرب مصفحات أخرى. ما هو مصفحك؟

بأنتظار قراءة رد خبيرنا المحبوب و قائدنا في المسيرة *ماي روك*.


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 يونيو 2020)

تحياتي ....
متصفح google chrome


----------



## أَمَة (11 يونيو 2020)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> تحياتي ....
> متصفح google chrome



مستنية رأي روك في الموضوع


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 يونيو 2020)

ياريت بجد لان  من عشر سنين وانا كنت عايز اقول لمستر ماي روك ع الموضوع ده الحقيقه 
لان الاكواد دي رخمه اوووي


----------



## أَمَة (11 يونيو 2020)

معك حق. هم يزيدوا في كل مرة نحاول نعاين المشاركة قبل تثبيتها و يصبح التعديل صعبا في أكثر الأوقات.

كتبت لينك الموضوع على صفحة روك


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2020)

عندكم حق.. صندوق التحرير قديم جداً.. الحل الوحيد هو تحديث المنتدى وانا بحظر للموضوع من فترة.


----------



## أَمَة (11 يونيو 2020)

My Rock قال:


> عندكم حق.. صندوق التحرير قديم جداً.. الحل الوحيد هو تحديث المنتدى وانا بحظر للموضوع من فترة.



الرب يبارك عملك.


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 يونيو 2020)

هو بالنسبه للتحديث في حاجتين عايزين يتغيروا ومن غير تجهيز 
اولا وجهه المنتدي تبقي مختلفه عشان الاحساس بالتغيير ده مطلوب
و تركيب صندوق ردود متطور مش هياخد وقت


----------

